
SHOW HN: Yet another Hacker News clone - msbadar
https://github.com/msbadar/yc-news
======
dvaun
Another clone which adds to the numerous backlink-builders:
[https://jic94.com/marketing/backlinks-hacker-news-
aggregator...](https://jic94.com/marketing/backlinks-hacker-news-aggregators/)

